# RFC Belfast ICSI Sept



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies
wondering if anyone can put my mind at ease? We should have been due to start treatment in March there but the clinich forgot about us some computer error and becuase the papers were not signed we have to wait the full 12 months again   after complaining   we have now been told we will start in Sept   wot i want to know is when should i hear from the clinic to say we are starting our treatment? we were told 3 months prior we should get our "golden ticket" this should then mean at the start of June we should get word right? I am NOT going to let them forget about us this time as we have been ttc long enough without have to wait extra time due to computer errors

Sorry for the rant girls - reading other stories who are maybe at there 2ww stage and i think that i could maybe have been soon there right now disappointments me but then again everything happens for a reason right?  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magicbaby
That is awful..

You should get your letter in June asking to get bloods done on day 2/3 of your period then get them sent up then the clinic ask you up for hiv bloods.. Im not sure if they will start you on the pill as some ladies on here have had to do.
Hope it helps
Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Jillyhen for your reply. 
I wont be letting them forget about us this time around and will be waitin in June for that letter to come in the post  
i   this will be our time

Magicbaby x


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Magic, I can't that!!  I'm sure you want to strangle someone.  You can at least take these next few months to really make sure you're in tip top condition & ready for it.  I really wish I'd lost some weight before I got started because I've 7lbs on & feel like a house!

It's like Jilly says, you'll probably get a letter in June asking you to get the bloods done, followed by the tests for HIV etc.  My golden ticket arrived just before Christmas and I then started onto the pill on 25th January.  It seems that they're using this more now with some girls now.  I can only assume it't to reduce the time on the sprays.  My EC was on April 5th and I'm now on my 2ww.  My OTD is the 22nd which is 4 months from when I received my letter.  I can't believe how fast those months flew by compared to how long the past week has taken to crawl.

I wish you all the best with your treatment xxxxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Footprints
i wish you lots of luck   for your OTD i can only imagine the 2ww is very very long 
I am praying Sept doesnt take long to come round  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh               
cant cope anymore with all these pg annoncements in work, friends and now family when will it (if ever) be our turn 

Life can be so cruel  

Sorry just needed that outburst!!!!!!

Magicbaby


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Magic baby big hugs unfortunately this happens but u have to take it and use it as a tool an make u stronger, my only sis told me 2 days after my miscarriage she was pregnant to,she had her scan on fri an i cried my heart out,also visiting a friend yest who had a baby girl it was torture so we all know how u feel hun but ur time will come xx!!


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

awww Magic, big hugs.  It really is testing.  I got my BFN on Sunday & started training for a new job on Monday.  The girl I'm replacing is about to go off on maternity so I was greeted by a massive baby bump    I have to sit beside her 4 hours a day & not let on at all because they've no idea I was having IVF.  I truly believe it's to make us stonger so when it is our turn, we will be the best mummies in the world with lots of life experience to pass on to our little ones. xxxxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks girls it just seems so unfair! i get reminded every day in some way or another - 5 girls out of 9 in the office are pg some are on the their 2nd/3rd - boss keeps joking at me as i am the only girl with none that i need to keep it that way an i so want to scream at him he looks as though he is getting his wish   the office is full of bumps and baby talk and now when i come home all the family is talking about is the lastest family annocement


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Magicbaby - I had the exact same thing happen to me with rfc.  they are really very bad at admin.  I wouldn't sit around waiting for letter I would phone and keep phoning until they send the letter out.  Good luck with it all.
Pat
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

ur rite Pat i shudnt even leave it til chance again i should be on the phone asking when my offer is due shouldn i? 

Thanks for that - hope i get a chance tomorrow from work x


----------

